# Brilliant service from an AKFFer.



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi guys,

A few days ago, I spoke with Milan re ordering some Micro Mullet lures.
Yesterday, he sent notifiation that my order had been sent (PM) and my new batch of beautiful lures were here today. 

Milan runs the Pro-Catch store in Sunnybank, Brisbane and as far as I can tell, has been too much of a gentleman to even mention it here so I will. 

Milans prices are the best I have come across, his service is top notch and he is a true gentleman to do business with. I would urge all members here who live within range to drop in and say G'day. I will definately be buying more stuff from him in the very near future.

Hi Milan, thanks again mate.  

For the record, I have no commercial interest in Pro-Catch and am not affilliated with Milan in any way. I offer this post, merely as a very satisfied customer for the information and benifiet of all AKFF members.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Good service is always hard to come by! keep it up Milan!


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I concurr with Hairy Mick, Milan has always provided top notch service to me and whenever I go in there I make sure that I have a spare half hour up my sleeve as he loves to talk about fishing out of yaks with you.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Mick, there are a few very happy Espri owners that have purchased their yaks from Milan at Pro Catch. Your report of his excellent service doesn't surprise me as I have read a few such statements before on here. He also has a kayak fishing comp he organises. We need more retailers like him in the industry which offer excellent service, competitive prices and supports us yak fishos.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## jacktheyak (Nov 6, 2005)

What about a link or url for Milan?


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya Jack,

I don't think Milan has a web page. Just send him a PM & he'll look after you. 

He also sells Viking, Prowler and Perception kayaks.


----------



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

Yes AM with you guys very happy he got me into yak fishing and my first yak and now will be buying a swing from him and i would not look any were Else . Tommy


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Hairymick, I just noticed the number of posts you have made - 1987 [at 8:35 pm Sunday]. Isn't that amazing!! That is your year of birth isn't it? You young fella you  .

Oh, so no one can accuse me of hijacking the thread  , your point about Milan is a good one. He has been quietly building a good name on this forum and I have no doubt he is also building a growing client base, apart from any AKFF forumites, because he seems to be really looking after his customers. Good on ya Milan!


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day Joaday,

Mate, you could add a few decades to that one and you might be getting close. :lol:


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

hi guys . mick thanks for the kind words happy that i could help and Wayne we'll take a hour out next time :lol: . thanks all Milan


----------



## ms (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh Milan you are so modest. :wink: and i would like to say thanks for all you help .  mark


----------

